# Apollo or saviour for medical in ahmedabad?



## dimpy01 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi,

Please let me know the reviews of hospitals for medical examination in ahmedabad.Which one is better,Saviours or Apollo?


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

dimpy01 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please let me know the reviews of hospitals for medical examination in ahmedabad.Which one is better,Saviours or Apollo?


I got my preliminary meds from Saviour, and additional check up from Apollo. I found both physician helpful. It didn't make any difference to me.

Choose which is easily accessible and in proximity.


----------



## ramgopal_vij (Mar 24, 2014)

Not sure abt Apollo , we got it done in saviour and I definitely recommend it. the entire process was smooth and they uploaded results promptly.


----------



## dhara (May 13, 2013)

I with my husband and little one had our medicals at Saviour. Doc seemed to be really good.


----------



## dimpy01 (Sep 16, 2013)

Thank you all for the feedback


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

cancerianlrules said:


> I got my preliminary meds from Saviour, and additional check up from Apollo. I found both physician helpful. It didn't make any difference to me.
> 
> Choose which is easily accessible and in proximity.


Just curious - what do you mean by preliminary and additional check up? Do we have multiple check ups? I went through only one. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

kettlerope said:


> Just curious - what do you mean by preliminary and additional check up? Do we have multiple check ups? I went through only one. Thanks in advance.


Well I'm one of the unfortunate once, where the medicals were referred! 

Most cases it's just once, not to worry!


----------



## ronthevisio (Oct 15, 2014)

Had no issues @ saviour for 3 medicals in last 5 months. The canteen there has nice food too!


----------

